# New Top Gear June 12th! 2011



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

*New Top Gear June 26th! 2011*

Well i've heard that the new series is starting on June the 12th! So check the sky planners!

:thumb::car:


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Now 'Flop Gear' I'm afraid.
The budget cut for the programme has all but killed it.
The last series was vv poor.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree...I think the budget will reduce so much that they will only do "yearly" specials...

Oh, and I really hope they get rid of that stupid star in a car p!sh....

:thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

agree, i'm not a fan of "star in a car"


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic news!

I'm sure you don't have to watch it if you don't like it though.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

[quoteWell i've heard that the new series is starting on June the 12th! So check the sky planners!

][/quote]

interesting, whats your source ?

sun 3rd of july afaik


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll watch it, it's not the budget cuts that are ruining it it's the ad nauseum of every gag.


----------



## cav391 (Feb 16, 2006)

it is what it is and i'm glad it'll be back top show, beats watching the bloody soaps and wannabe stars


----------



## Flipsacoin (Mar 29, 2011)

It's not as good as it used to be, there's no doubt about that. It's still miles better than most of the ****e the missus watches so I'm alright jack.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Its the script that makes it, then again if Clarkson wages are cut he could put a percentage drop in script quality...:lol:

I remember the comedians going on about airline pay cuts and saying well the pilot just lands 10% short of destination...

Another chips in Ryanair do already...:lol:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

who45 said:


> [quoteWell i've heard that the new series is starting on June the 12th! So check the sky planners!
> 
> ]


interesting, whats your source ?

sun 3rd of july afaik[/QUOTE]

I read it on Finalgear, not 100% sure how true it is, thats why i said check the sky planner.

whats your source?


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

Someone needs to replicate the Japanese Best Motoring DVD magazine, real car tests!


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

what we need is 2 top gears,1 an old school type that we had in the 80s early 90s that did real car stuff.and the current top gear which is more of a stunt show.

as for 5th gear.omg 21 mins long if you dont include adds and to much about stupid 100 grand plus cars....

lol if we could combine a show that was 20 mins of classic cars 20 mins of current real world cars and 20 mins of daftness.then that would be great.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

> whats your source?


bbc tg production staff 

was due to start 22nd but now will start 29th


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Phil H said:


> agree, i'm not a fan of "star in a car"


I must admit if I miss an episode and watch it on Iplayer I always skip that bit.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I hope they go back to basics with the series no ruddy combine harvesters with a flamethrower sticking out the back:wall:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I always look forward to the new series, unfortunately you can bank on one or two stinker episodes per series but I just see it as an hour to switch off and forget about everything.

Yeah it might be nice to see a serious car show with proper reviews but TG isn't the place to see that now.

It's a shame the budget was cut so deep, a few years ago when they were using beautiful cinematography was when I felt TG was at it's pinnacle.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I really enjoy top gear but agree that its been going down hill and the last series was the worst yet. I like the exotic 100k cars they show but feel they need to keep the more down to earth stuff that your average viewer can afford like tests on the current hot hatches or 25k sports cars. Its a balance they need to get right. The stunts and obvious accidently on purpose events like oh the caravan has caught on fire and now so has the tent aren't funny anymore. In early episodes I think there were genuine mistakes but its staged so much now!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks like the episode on 12th June is a repeat

http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbctwo/programmes/schedules/england/2011/06/12

19:00-20:00
Top Gear 
Series 15, Episode 1
1/6. Jeremy Clarkson asks why there aren't more three-wheeled cars in the world. (R)


----------



## kod81 (May 11, 2011)

there's a rumour that this might be last or pre-last series ever.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I used to watch it religiously but since the episode where they did that stupid V8 Meat grinder or whatever it was I really couldn't be arsed with it.
Wish they would do car stuff more and leave out the crap that is uninteresting and not what Top Gear has always been about - CARS.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

kod81 said:


> there's a rumour that this might be last or pre-last series ever.


Lols. You think the BBC are going to get rid of something that gets on average 7 millon veiwers on a Sunday night?

The presenters will change eventually but the show will always be there.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

250million worldwide viewers, aunty beeb would be foolish to get rid of TG.


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

i quite like top gear. but even i have to agree its gone a bit down hill.
and yeah i hate that star in a pants car part.

I used to enjoy watching the part where they get a set budget to buy something for some random purpose. but yeah ditch all that staged accident and crap.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

http://transmission.blogs.topgear.com/2011/06/08/top-gear-series-17-starts-26-june/

June 26th now.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Cheers mate!


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

29th for me


----------



## rdig1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm a TopGear addict and I'm sick of waiting for the new season!!! The last seasons are really short but good ones!! And I´m one more of the people that don't like that stupid star in a car.


----------



## zynexiatech (Jun 2, 2007)

Flipsacoin said:


> It's not as good as it used to be, there's no doubt about that. It's still miles better than most of the ****e the missus watches so I'm alright jack.


just what I was thinking :lol: still gotta love it though. I hear cutbacks are forcing them to hire a new stig this will be as an apprenticeship so they only have to pay them a min £2.50 an hour in their 1st year


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

zynexiatech said:


> just what I was thinking :lol: still gotta love it though. I hear cutbacks are forcing them to hire a new stig this will be as an apprenticeship so they only have to pay them a min £2.50 an hour in their 1st year


Anthony Davidson doesnt earn that much anyway lol


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Trailer for new series!


----------



## DevilsAdvocate1 (Feb 21, 2009)

The noise of that Mclaren makes my knees weak.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Yup Top Gear starts this weekend! 26th. 

After a very long waiting list my names come up for tickets to the 3rd July show which is filmed on 30th June. Fingers crossed


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Apr 6, 2011)

It's still the best "motoring" programme around.
Just don't take it too seriously.


----------

